

Show HN: I built this website to help people with hashtags. Hope you'll enjoy it - gantengx
http://hashtagoverload.me

======
JonnieCache
Satire requires a bit more groundwork than this really.

------
sauerbraten
I thought this would look for words in your text that make for a good hashtag,
e.g. converting "you only live once" to "#yolo", and make hashtags from nouns
but not verbs and commonly used words. Unfortunately it seems to just put a
"#" in front of every word, which (for me) isn't even worth it to go to that
website, type my text, copy it over to twitter/instagram, paste it, then send
it.

~~~
dwaltrip
I think the main point of the site is the list of hashtag suggestions below
your freshly hashtag-prefxed content. Mildly interesting idea, however the
suggestions I got with a few tests weren't that awe-inspiring.

------
tjosten
Putting a # in front of every word is not exactly what hashtags are meant to
be for.

~~~
gantengx
That's the joke :p

~~~
imdsm
It's just not a very good one really, with all due respect.

------
jschulenklopper
In what way does this help people with hashtags? What problem is adressed?
Just by looking at the use of hashtags by my non-technical acquaintances on
Twitter or Facebook, nobody seems to have a problem with them. #confused

Idea for your next website: de-hashtagify a text. Implementation: something
like s/#//g on the input text.

~~~
nicholassmith
#satire #tongue-in-cheek.

I imagine it's in response to the fact people are hashtagging everything.

~~~
esusatyo
the developer here: yes, that is what it's about :)

~~~
nicholassmith
It's an excellent riposte to the frankly silly amounts of hash tagging that's
now occurring. I personally blame Instagram for it as the root cause.

~~~
esusatyo
yeah, if there's enough people who are confused about what this is about, I
might write a blog post about it.

------
petercooper
#This #might #be #a #joke #but #there's #actually #a #lot #of #fun #work #to
#be #had #in #building #systems #that #can #auto-tag #text #(or #"auto
#classification" #in #the #pre-hashtag #era #;-)).

~~~
gantengx
#thank #you!

------
danmaz74
Shameless plug: if you really need something that can help you with hashtags,
you can try my [http://hashtagify.me/](http://hashtagify.me/)

~~~
esusatyo
developer here: Can't believe I met you here :) your domain was the first one
that we wanted to buy but isn't available.

~~~
danmaz74
It's a little world ;)

PS: Please, don't sue me, I'm still bootstrapping :D

------
dlsym
The $('.pure-g h3.l-hashtags')-Headline is driving me insane.

I guess this is not satire, since this tool suggests some tags. (I guess the
hashtagging of every word is just a little side-joke.)

------
supercoder
It seems like a joke , but then kinda doesn't... 2 stars.

~~~
esusatyo
It's a joke. Trust me.

~~~
gantengx
[http://instantrimshot.com/](http://instantrimshot.com/)

------
daGrevis
Am I the only one who gets annoyed when there are 3+ hashtags?

~~~
gantengx
You're not the only one ;)

------
kamakazizuru
i dont get it. is this meant to be humorous? also - why did it take 3 people
to build this?

~~~
logn
Yes, I don't get it either. I guess that with the web now, this is what it
looks like as people learn programming? I know for me my thrill in programming
growing up was to write some dumb game that worked on console and then
convince my parents and friends to use it. I guess this is the equivalent? The
fun thing these days, you can get thousands of users and maybe do something
with it other than immediately discard it. So, I see these as Hello Worlds to
the next level.

------
sahrizv
#satire

~~~
gantengx
#classy

~~~
modarts
#hashtagyoloswag

------
krapp
#bump

